# How do you trim Crypts?



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

As above, how would you do it to the various types/sizes of Crypts, without causing major melting of course... :lol:


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Just cut the leaves at the base without cutting the newest leaf. No reason for them to melt unless other problems are present. If the plant gets too big then I just pull it out and leave the younger plants in the tank.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Yup, thanks!


----------

